# If you DON'T want to make soap................



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

......then I highly recommend Happybleats soaps! 

I tried her Lavender and Lemon and it is amazing! :wahoo:

The label was nice, the bar was so clean cut...Very professional yet down home farm feel 

The soap has a good suds to it ( and I am a suds girl  ) and the feel is very creamy ...leaves your hands feeling soft! The scent is amazing!

If you want soap, and don't wanna make it....you won't be sorry if you get soap from Cathy 

Hope you have a big supply on hand Cathy.... .


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds amazing! Wendylou was looking to purchase some soap....

hope it inspires you to make your own!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you!! Im so happy you love the soap : )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, I cannot wait, Ni! That soap was a huge family hit.Everyone wants more!  and Cathy, you're welcome


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

and i'm glad you finally got to try artisanal soap!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Me too...I am so itching to try my hand at all of it!! Soaps,lotions,lip balms,cheese :leap: I can hardly wait!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh...I can see you getting really addicted to making soaps when you get start. you'll have about 100 bars at home in no time! your family will be so squeaky clean! haha


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Sounds good to me! I like squeaky clean


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Squeaky clean family is always good...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very true, and some nice lotion for these dry hands of mine would be good too


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

or, something easy like lotion bars!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool! I'd love to get into soap making one day.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

dooo it!!!! super fun and addicting! just made a batch today for my friend's wedding. 5 more batches to go.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So, where is best, or how is best to package soaps? And labels?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Love making soap. And you can get raw coco,Shey butter and the scented oils all on eBay. 
If you don't want to make it buy it and after you fall in love with it you'll make if


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I Love her soap and Lotion bars and lip balm.! Got our order in and MMMMM did is smell good and definitely was simple down home packaging but you could see the time and care that went into it. Soap is exactly as she described it in the 1st post. lotion bar is very cream as well! Im not a chapstick person , I hate them actually but I LOVE Cathy's!!! Soap leave NO film or Build up . but are squeaky clean!


LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM IF I COULD I WOULD ORDER ! OF EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> So, where is best, or how is best to package soaps? And labels?


Stephanie, I think it's best you start posting on the soap forum.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Soap making is addicting! I want a dairy goat so i can make goat milks soap


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Where is the soap making forum?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been wanting to try Cathy's products for a while ! I was just thinking about it yesterday in fact  Definitely going to be ordering it soon ! I just don't know what to try first , lolol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mamaboyd said:


> Where is the soap making forum?


i don't think i can link to it from here, but google "soap making forum"


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Stephanie, I think it's best you start posting on the soap forum.


lol....I signed up but it was super overwhelming just looking at the topics for me! There is so much to learn it's like starting with goats all over! :doh:

Ok,ok, I'll quit being a baby :laugh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lady up! You can do it. Just watch a bunch of soaping101 and soap queen videos (that's what I did).


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, will do!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

It really isn't that hard to do. A little overwhelming at first but it's fun! I still have not got the knack for making a perfect bar but I will get there lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How does yours come out?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> Lady up! You can do it. Just watch a bunch of soaping101 and soap queen videos (that's what I did).


:lol::hi5:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> lol....I signed up but it was super overwhelming just looking at the topics for me! There is so much to learn it's like starting with goats all over! :doh:
> 
> Ok,ok, I'll quit being a baby :laugh:


I felt like that too , lolol ! I want to get into doing it to , but since there was a lot to buy , I have been putting it off. I want to make sure I really want to do this before purchasing all the necessities :shrug:
But it does look like so much fun ! :coffee2:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It made me sick confirming all four orders...lol....but I figure I need to do something to bring in some money. The poultry sales are a hard business to even break even at all....and a TON of work! This way, I figure I can sell online and ship and stuff...not like with the baby birds. I'll still do hatching for myself but not for customers anymore.They all want something for next to nothing, and I won't cut corners on feed or care for my birds just to sell cheap.
So here it is, I make soap and like it!! :lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I am stil learning but it breaks easily  I haven't tried goats milk soap yet so I have been sticking with the castor/coconut/oliveoil soap..I usually add lavender, chammomile, tea tree oil, . Love the soap but we just use it for personal use. I would love to sell once I get better at it. I have better luck making soy mason jar candles lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any idea why it breaks?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

No idea  i guess i need to do some tweaking with the recipe lol. I need new deeper i dividual molds so i getter sized bars out of them. I can never make a brick and be able to cut them off nicely lol. Ah well, my family doesn't mind using the chunks lol. Do you use pour and melt recipes or make it from scratch with lye? I use the lye recipes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mamaboyd..hard brittle soap can be too much lye...these bars can be a bit harsh as well..try reducing your lye amount...you can use a lye calculator to figure how much is needed...brambleberry has an easy one to use, you just tell it what oils you are using and how much and it lets you know the aount of lye needed..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mamaboyd said:


> No idea  i guess i need to do some tweaking with the recipe lol. I need new deeper i dividual molds so i getter sized bars out of them. I can never make a brick and be able to cut them off nicely lol. Ah well, my family doesn't mind using the chunks lol. Do you use pour and melt recipes or make it from scratch with lye? I use the lye recipes.


I have never made any yet...but plan to as soon as I get all the stuff! My husband is going to build me a mold out of wood because he said he can build it for like 10 bucks compared to 50.00 online.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cathy, thanks, I had forgotten you can use a calculator...


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Mamaboyd..hard brittle soap can be too much lye...these bars can be a bit harsh as well..try reducing your lye amount...you can use a lye calculator to figure how much is needed...brambleberry has an easy one to use, you just tell it what oils you are using and how much and it lets you know the aount of lye needed..


Thanks Cathy!! Great tips


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Always always always use a soap calculator to check measurements. They're intimidating to use at first. What I suggest when you're waiting for your goodies to come in, is to watch a ton of beginners soap making videos (soap queen has a great series on beginners how to on youtube). Play around with the soap calculators (I personally like soapcalc, but took me a LOT of reading to know how to use it properlly). 

Other places for reading is Lovin Soap has a great blog, again with lots of newbie write ups, and she has has oil property table that is very helpful. 

Laura, you can start soaping with stuff u have in your house. The only equipment I bought was a separate stick blender. Most other things I used from what I had at home. My first mold was a tissue box....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh, and I've said before, making soap is like driving a car. Its really intimidating at first, but you'll get comfortable once you get the hang of it. 

And another fun thing....i feel like a mad scientist when I'm soaping. Sometimes I like to let out a "MWAHAHAHAHAHA" when I put my lye water into the oils. Lol

Oh, and safety goggles and gloves r a must. And tell everyone to stay out of the kitchen!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree, play with the process...you can use any oils when you use a lye calculator
..although is is recommended AND BETTER to always do measurements in weight, I used this recipe in the beginning,,I used any box I would find, Velveeta cheese box made perfect square bars..line with wax paper or plastic wrap..
this is from (Goats produce Too! The Udder Real Thing" Volume 2
a cheese making book by Mary Jane Toth

9 oz Castor oil
4 c Lard
2 3/4 cup Olive oil
2 3/4 cup Coconut oil
1 cup Lye
3 c goats milk

**I recommend freezing your milk in ice trays..it slows the lye process down and keeps the milk from burning...
*** Always add lye to liquid!! never the other way around*
Put your *milk* in a dish that is deep enough to prevent spatter..and should only be used for lye...
Add your lye, very slow, do not rush this process. Sprinkle, stir, mix..as the lye reacts to the milk it will melt the milk cubes...I sometime sprinkle water on it to get it going..keep added Lye a small amount at a time and keep the milk Lye solution moving to prevent lye rocks, as my kids call them..
Once your lye/milk solution is fully mixed, take its temp...this thermometer should only be used for lye mixture..
using a double broiler heat/melt your oils start with the hard oils once melted add liquid oils...heat to 85% test with a food thermometer 
Cool or heat up Lye to 75 degrees...( use a hot water bath if you need to bring the temp up)
Once both are to the temp needed, slowly drizzle Lye/milk solution into the oil...use a bowl that is deep enough to prevent splatter and should be set aside for soap making only
use a hand whisk to blend the two well then a stick blender to bring to trace...

if you are adding ess oils or fragrance do so at a light trace.

Light trace is when you can drizzle the batter on top its self and it form then sinks back in...
Full trace is when the batter sits on top and hold its shape when drizzled on itself

Once you have trace Pour carefully in a prepared mold. 
tap your mold to settle the soap and cover with an old towel set aside for 24-48 hours

remove from mold and cut into bars..set to cure 4-6 weeks...

this is an easy and fun recipe...and the soap is pretty good. always use the zap test before using the soap for the first time...like sticking your tongue on a 9v battery lol..if it zaps you, its not ready.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am going to try your recipe Cathy! When nobody is home and my pets are contained lol. I always wear a mask as well so I don't breathe in the fumes. The stick blender is a God send!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

just a word of caution - please weigh your ingredients for soap making. volume is not really accurate b/c of the discrepancy (a cup of olive oil vs coconut oil will have different weights). the difference between weight and volume can lead to lye heavy soaps.

here's a great beginner series:
http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/cold-process-soap-making-basics/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree Nchen7...its better to weigh then measure...this recipe I posted I did several times and had success. I chose it to share since it takes just a few ingrediants readily available...

there is also a good recipe from soap queen on Brambleberry that is good. It take a lot more oils but all can be found at the grocery store...you can look it up and its free...it makes a nice soap...

and yes, I would never want to do soap without my stick blender again!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

stick blender is key! I had to buy a crappy one on island when I first started, and it was one that didn't detach (wasn't going to use my kitchen one for soaping). boy was that annoying! then, over Christmas, my family came for a visit so I bought a Cuisinart detachable one. love it! so easy to leave the blender part in the pot when I need to reach for things!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I cannot wait to get mine....I wanted the lime green one from Brambleberry but they only had the pink one. I am NOT a pink type girl...:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have watched a few videos on how to make goats milk soap...one video says to not let your milk/lye mixture get above 75, and she adds some,puts it in the freezer for a few minutes,adds some more, etc. Like 5 times before she is done. She said if you keep it low, the milk soap will stay creamy white and not brown. Any ideas on that?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a lime green one! pink would be cute...... wanna trade??

I don't find my milk gets really hot. I freeze mine in old tofu containers (like, 4"x5" rectangles, about 1/2-1" thick). if I keep them chunky, my lye solution doesn't really get any hotter than 70's I think (still feels cool to me through the container). you can also have a pan of ice water in the sink right beside where I'm mixing my lye solution (I mix my lye solution in the sink). if it's getting warm, just put it in the ice bath for a little cool down.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok  how do you cure it? She puts it in the fridge for 24 hours


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and where do you all get your packaging and labeling supplies?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I prefer my soaps gelled, so I don't put it in the fridge. people put their soaps in the fridge/freezer/outside in winter to prevent gel.

here's info on gel - 
http://spottedhipposoap.blogspot.com/2010/10/to-gel-or-not-to-gel-gel-phase-and-cold.html

there's no right answer to the "gel or not to gel" debate. it's all of personal preference. so you can play with that when you start playing. 

I have a spot in our storage closet where I cure my soaps. with packaging, I'm not selling, so for Christmas gifts I made cigar bands printed from the computer. the other forum can help with packaging questions. 

I have some pictures on my phone, i'll post them later....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link...very well explained there  I did glance through some threads on TSF but didn't get any great links to buying sticker labels.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think what a lot of people do is shrink wrap their bars that are done curing (after 4-6 weeks), then cigar band is easiest thing to wrap around it. or a sticker on the cigar band. there's a section there called "labels and packaging". 

msg me there! i'm neeners.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I did look at that section some...I'm NySoapMom on there ...lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like to have my lye and oil solution to be between 85 and 100...I prefer 100. I don't gel mine, but gel is nice...
I keep my packaging simple, The fancier you get the more money it takes..I figure put it all in the soap and lotion : ) I use plastic wrap which you can heat shrink...a piece of fabric and a label...not fancy at all lol..but keeps the soap clean but you can still smell the scent.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yours was packaged beautifully...may I ask where you get your labels?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I make them using Avery on line. I buy the blank labels at Staples and then go on line to print them : )


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

b/c of my limited options, I went to a print shop to make the labels for the soaps I did for my friend's wedding and had them all cut out.

for my Christmas gifts, I made something on Word, printed them out, and cut ...I don't think I can find that on this computer.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I may just start with tags and ribbon with shrink wrap....or maybe shrink wrap and bands?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I got my first package! From NE Cheesemaking :leap: 

Guess I ordered enough liquid rennet...I got a pint :lol: And four bags of cheese salt, two of citric acid...5 packs of thermophilic culture and 5 of Mesophilic culture, a ss slotted spoon, a 12 inch thermometer, a wax brush,1 lb of cheese wax, 1 package of butter muslin, a ricotta mold,and a book on cheesemaking by Ricki Carroll.

Now I need 3 more packages and one more order  Gotta get hubby to ok that last order


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

A PINT OF RENNET?!?!?!? you're going to be making cheese from now until eternity! hope your girls give a lot of milk, and you have plenty of space to store all the cheese!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol..yep...a pint! Hahahaha.......But! I have 5 people here and 3 are young and love pizza  We go through about 3-4 16 ounce bags of mozzarella every two weeks....and two tubs of cottage cheese along with four 8 ounce blocks of cheese too. Oh, and we buy cheese slices and parmesan too. We occasionally use cream cheese and also sour cream...ummm,yeah....we like cheese 
Maybe I should buy a second fridge....:lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness......are you feeding people or velociraptors??? ok, got you. guess you'll be making lots of 30 min mozzarellas!!! mmmm. that's my fav recipe. I haven't tried any of the others yet (the cultures are way too pricey to ship).


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm feeding T-rex and his siblings :lol:
You mean you haven't made any others besides the mozzarella? How did your's turn out?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, the 30-min mozza recipe. it turned out well!! I have a heavy hand so stretching is not my forte, but it still tastes good.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> yes, the 30-min mozza recipe. it turned out well!! I have a heavy hand so stretching is not my forte, but it still tastes good.


I found the 30mim to be bland/flavorless I was very disappointed


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 30 minute Mozz is a favorite of mine.
To avoid the blandness, try using aged raw milk... I tend to use a couple gallons that have set in the fridge at least a week.... and I've also added in some liquid smoke for a smokey flavor.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it Lipase you can add for more flavor? Just what is that anyhow?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

no clue. I like the mozza b/c it's really mild and nice for pizzas. when I make it, I have to then make dough and sauce b/c bf usually demands (well, asks nicely.....) margarita pizza....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What is margarita pizza?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its tomato sauce, fresh mozza and basil leaves. Neapolitan pizza staple! Yummm


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds yummy. I want to try and make fresh mozz this year. I've had a ton of people ask for goat cheese at the farmers market. I make soap & lotion. Maybe I should expand


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yummy....I'll have to try that too


----------

